# Adoption or home for my fish and plants



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

As the economy has gone utterly insane, I am at a crossroads and not very stable in my oilfield job out in west Texas. In addition, I want to move back to north Texas or to central Texas when things kick back up again.

That said, I have 6 tanks worth of things, sizes are small to large 5gal, 10 gal, 20 gal tall, 20 gal sump, 30 hex tall, and a 154 gallon.

I have 3 tanks of separate kinds of guppies that Ive had running for about 10 or 15 years that would be great if someone would adopt them as separate, Ive been trying to shrink down some snake pattern ones that are the coolest, then there are mutts, and some that derive from Spanish Dancer guppies but are kind of mutts at this point also.

I have tiger barbs, some little tiny red barbs that I dont know what they are, some bumblebee catfish that really dont mix well with most fish under 1.5 inches, various corydoras (green, peleatus, julii(?)) some ghost shrimp, one amano. Theres also some zebra danios.

The plants I have here have adapted to extremely harsh growing conditions with salty west texas water and low maintenance. They are mostly crypts, a very nice annubias, a struggling annubias, some larger swords that are very small, and i think a rotalia species that has done extremely well here. Theres one surviving Val, and some java moss. Theres also one lilly pad plant I dont recall the name of but its pretty awesome, redish. I have a very small red crypt also thats pretty neat. 

Okay so I am willing to do a few things,

1) if someone wants to take the tanks as is and host them for me, I will pay expenses if they can feed them and do water changes for lets go with around 6 months, I will drive them to dallas and we can figure out what is fair. I will cover costs of food, any broken filters, lights, and tank maintenance, etc to keep at least the 20 gallon and 30 gallon hex running. 20 gallon takes up about 2.5 x 1.5 ft, hex takes up about 2 ft x 2 ft.

2) If you guys just want the critters and plants, I'm willing to give them for free since I know theyre going to good homes and I know most of you from years past. Id honestly really like to keep those two tanks running but at this point I really need to just probably adopt them all out to people I know will keep them going strong the best they can.

I work oilfield, and while I am good to cover a month or two from now of living in my current rent house, I am expecting our whole industry to take a huge hit here. So basically if you are willing to host my tanks for me please contact me asap. If the fish and plants are going to go to new homes, I will go to one of the future meetings and give them/take donations for anything you guys can give good homes.

Is there a May or June meeting planned? If so, I will meet yall there with all the plants and animals and yall can divvy them up from there if nobody wants to hang onto my tanks while I get reestablished elsewhere. This is probably easiest option for everyone.. 

Anyway thanks guys.


----------

